# Changing spotlights to energy saving bulbs



## joanmul (2 Feb 2013)

The new BER regulations have us looking at things in a different 'light'. We have 12 spots and would like the easiest option for changing them to take energy saving bulbs. My sister just put energy saving bulbs in hers, years ago. I forgot to ask her did they change the fittings but the bulbs are sticking down out of the ceiling. She said they don't mind that. Would it be possible to DIY them - OH is good at that kind of thing though I don't think he'd be happy with the bulbs sticking down out of the ceiling. Some of the smaller round bulbs are not too ugly imo. I have just realised I have this in the wrong forum - sorry about that.


----------



## Leo (4 Feb 2013)

Are they 230V GU10 bulbs? You can get LED bulbs to fit directly into those fittings. Some of the better ones (think Philips range is highly regarded) are very similar size to the halogen bulbs, so won't stick out.

Most electrical wholesalers will stock these. You can also get dimmables ones.


----------



## joanmul (4 Feb 2013)

*bulbs*

Thanks, will check that out.


----------



## Knuttell (4 Feb 2013)

What is the light like off them?I have a neighbour who has them and the light is really strange,very cold looking.

What wattage would you need to come close to the old type bulbs in terms of brightness and warmth of light (if that makes sense)

What would you recommend Leo?


----------



## Leo (4 Feb 2013)

The LED lights will all have a rating indicating how warm/cold the light delivered is. Around 2700K will be similar to halogen/flourescent lighting.

The 4W Philips Master LED will give similar light output to a 230V 35W halogen. The 12V downlighters tend to give a brighter light than the mains ones.


----------



## Kerak (4 Feb 2013)

I have over 30 spots/ down lighter around the house, changed them all to energy saving ones, but barring a few had to change back to orginal bulbs,230V GU10 bulbs. The light was awful, slow to come to full brightness and they kept failing. Also tried some LED ones and they where clinically cold harsh light.


----------



## Knuttell (4 Feb 2013)

Thanks for that Leo.


----------



## Leo (4 Feb 2013)

No problem, happy to help.


----------



## Tired Paul (4 Feb 2013)

I replaced spots in the bathroom and kitchen over the last few months. Now, I did replace the ones in the kitchen ( 8 in total ) with Cool White but these a little to clinical so when I went to change the bathroom lights I ordered Warm White. Much better light.
With my old spots I was replaceing them every 3 to 4 months. To date i haven't had to change any of the LED ones. They are GU10 size.
Bought them online from an Irish company too - good prices and prompt delivery.


----------



## dub_nerd (4 Feb 2013)

I replaced lots of spots with LEDs recently. Pretty expensive -- I think somewhere between 20-25 euro each. However, compared to 50W incandescent or halogen bulbs, they will easily pay for themselves over their lifetime. Colour temperature is a bit cold but they are not the only lights in the area, so tolerable. The main reason for changing was that the previous eejit of an electrician had fitted spots on a landing and stairwell where the only way to get at them to change was to crawl up into the attic. LEDs won't need to be replaced too often. (Also his wiring was extremely dodgy so we had to get it all rechecked anyway).


----------



## manninp2 (4 Feb 2013)

I would recommend Philips myVision or myAmbiance if you want dimmables. The quality of the light they output is closest to what people feel they like having grown up used to incandescents.

A lot of people have over illuminated their kitchens i.e. they have too many or too powerful lights in a specific area. You may well prefer the effect of the output of a slightly less powerful or less quantity of lights and end up spending more time in that area of your house.

Most decent LED bulbs can pay for themselves in >12 months given standard levels of usage.

Assuming
1,000 annual running hours (That's less than 3 hours per day)
€0.20 per kWh

Standard Halogen Spotlight
Power = 50 Watts
1,000 x 0.05 x 0.20 = €10/year running costs

LED Spotlight
Power = 4 Watts
1,000 x 0.004 x 0.20 = €0.80/year running costs


----------



## Tired Paul (5 Feb 2013)

As I said I bought mine on line from an Irish company - very good prices. Check them out at www.futureled.ie
I'm not in anyway associated with them.


----------



## Palerider (5 Feb 2013)

I went LED in dimmable spots, after a few days use two of these were producing much less light than when new and were ineffective at lighting the area to my requirement, these are an expensive option, just be sure, halogens are so cheap now even shops like Dealz have them at I think €1.49 for two !, anyway I changed back to halogen as I wasn't satisfied.


----------



## Leo (5 Feb 2013)

Palerider said:


> I went LED in dimmable spots, after a few days use two of these were producing much less light than when new and were ineffective at lighting the area to my requirement, these are an expensive option, just be sure, halogens are so cheap now even shops like Dealz have them at I think €1.49 for two !, anyway I changed back to halogen as I wasn't satisfied.


 
There's a huge amount of crap LED lighting available, not all of it cheap. Best stick with the reputable brands on this one, or if going for an unfamiliar brand, just get one to test. The Philips ones cost ~€10 each I believe.


----------



## manninp2 (5 Feb 2013)

Palerider said:


> I went LED in dimmable spots, after a few days use two of these were producing much less light than when new and were ineffective at lighting the area to my requirement, these are an expensive option, just be sure, halogens are so cheap now even shops like Dealz have them at I think €1.49 for two !, anyway I changed back to halogen as I wasn't satisfied.



There will be a change in mindset towards lightbulbs.

Currently they are a disposable item. They only last a few months, are cheap to buy but expensive to run.

LEDs last for decades, are more expensive to buy and cheaper to run.

You buy incandescents/halogens, you will invest in LEDs. 

When people move houses they will in future bring their LEDs with them.


----------



## fme (12 Feb 2013)

Hi,
When we moved house 2 1/2 years ago there were a total of 90 bulbs in the house!, about 25 of these halogen 50W LV GU10 spots. 
We replaced these with 3W (mains) warm white LEDs from Wesco (about €8 each) and so far (touchwood) have had to replace none.
The light quality change is also negligible.
Just don't stare at them for any length of time or you'll be seeing spots everywhere 
For a lot of the other lights, I've replaced with reasonable priced low energy ones from loweledlighting.ie

(Not affiliated to either of the above btw)


----------



## Dinny (13 Feb 2013)

I got a good few of the Phillips LED bulbs of eurosales in Sandyford last year.

We had about 20 of them in a shop, good light and you can dim them. The newer ones are also shorter so wont stick out of the fitting. I think About €8 or 9 + vat.  
You don't have to be in the trade to go to them. there is a good bit about them on boards.ie Great saving on electric and buying new bulbs

http://www.eurosales.ie

I have nothing to do with the company


----------



## Knuttell (21 Feb 2013)

I checked the bulbs we have in the house and they have 2 pins on them as opposed to the GU10 type,is it possible to get a similar energy efficient 2 pin bulb in the 4W Philips Master LED range with the same light temp of 2700k and brightness.

I spoke to a guy in a reputable store and he said low energy 2 pin bulbs just do not have great light brightness and said that I need to get adapters from the transformer to a GU10 socket.

Before I go down that route just want to double check that this is correct.


----------



## Knuttell (21 Feb 2013)

> You can get MR16 led lamps, the problem you may face is whether the existing transformers will drive the Led's. A lot of transformers have a min and max wattage rating on them, something like 16 - 60watts, led being only 3 to 4watts are unlikely to run on these transformers. You could go away and get one led lamp and try it in each fitting to see if it works. The transformers are usually connected to the MR16 lamp holders by a short piece of wire, so you should be able to pull the transformer down through the hole cut out for the fitting. Once down you can disconnect the transformer and replace it with a GU10 lampholder (cost only a couple of Euros from any electrical wholesaler) Check your existing fittings as some MR16 fittings dont have enough room for the larger lamp holder you find on GU10's.
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056469034&page=10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhI71COLzsY

Other issues with 2 pin or MR16 type is that they cannot be dimmed which for me anyway makes them of no use so will be changing to GU10 socket.


----------

